# I want some Xbox gamer friends!



## B166ER420 (Aug 3, 2019)

I've have not been active on rollitup in awhile but straight to the point i need some gamer friends.
Nowadays i'm playing. Forza H4 and 7
Gears of War 4
Ace Combat 7
Alot of indie games for gamerscore
My gamertag is the same..B166ER420
Anyone interested leave your gamertag or hit me up on Xbox live.


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 3, 2019)

B166ER420 said:


> I've have not been active on rollitup in awhile but straight to the point i need some gamer friends.
> Nowadays i'm playing. Forza H4 and 7
> Gears of War 4
> Ace Combat 7
> ...


Do you think Elliot will be back soon?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

WORLDWIDE FRANK... ALL CAPS...


----------

